# Where to buy al jazeera sports card in dubai anyone help pls



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Only have OSN and need the al jazeera sports channels so we need a card ( ?) and a box anyone know where I can buy them please

Many thanks


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

If memory serves Hyperpanda sell an HD box with the Al Jazeera card so I suspect Carrefour may do as well.

You can get just the card from Technosat in Deira - satellite receivers, UAE, Satellite Accessories, Dubai, Analog Receivers,Middle East, Digital Interface, UAE, Free To Air, Digital, Analog, Positioner, Common Interface, VIACCESS Common Interface,UAE, IRDETO Embedded satellite receivers,Dubai,Satelli

To save money you could even ask OSN to add an extra card slot on the HD box you have and just buy the Al Jazeera card.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

zin said:


> If memory serves Hyperpanda sell an HD box with the Al Jazeera card so I suspect Carrefour may do as well.
> 
> You can get just the card from Technosat in Deira - satellite receivers, UAE, Satellite Accessories, Dubai, Analog Receivers,Middle East, Digital Interface, UAE, Free To Air, Digital, Analog, Positioner, Common Interface, VIACCESS Common Interface,UAE, IRDETO Embedded satellite receivers,Dubai,Satelli
> 
> To save money you could even ask OSN to add an extra card slot on the HD box you have and just buy the Al Jazeera card.


Thanks for that OSN not having any of it lol

Will try hyperpanda mt


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

philly said:


> Thanks for that OSN not having any of it lol
> 
> Will try hyperpanda mt


I got mine from Target Electronics, opp Satwa Clinic. 04-3491015


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

furryboots said:


> I got mine from Target Electronics, opp Satwa Clinic. 04-3491015


I called them they don t have them any more


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

philly said:


> I called them they don t have them any more


Strange, I got a text message from Al Jazeera advising that my card is due to expire this week and to call Target. 
I did and they say thay can revalidate my card. 
If you haven't got it sorted might be worth another call.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

They revalidate it online if you already have one, they may have just run out of new cards or stopped stocking them.


----------

